# Frames fit loose.. Any ideas?



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

Im trying to build as many things around the house as possible. I like doing it but one issue. I can't get pocket joints to be secure nice and tight. I bought a cheap Kreg jig tool and can't seem to get the hang of it. My pre holes are in the right location, my screws are the right size, they're just not tight! So on my last project (using overlapping frames) I just screwed the dang things together and that held them together. I'm making another flag frame for my dad and want it to be better than the one I did before. How can I get these joints to be TIGHT? Any other ideas y'all have? I'd like to master this part of carpentry.

Here are some pics for reference, you'll notice my joints are sloppy and loose looking.


----------



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

And I'm going to iron this flag before I frame it. Didn't even think about that last time.... Lol. Steamer will take care of it.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Google is your friend.

http://kregjig.ning.com/forum/topic...the-kreg-jig?commentId=2900167:Comment:375731


----------



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I think my problem is I'm using a fine screw in a soft wood and I'm using too much torque and too quickly. Going to make one tomorrow with course screws and I'm gonna try hand tightening the first few screws to see if that eliminates the problem. I guess before (screwing quickly) the screw was working as a drill bit and making a hole larger than the screw can bite on to. We shall see.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

*cuts*

are the joints tight before the pocket holes. I clamp get the joints tight and screw. Also if u are building a frame make sure opposing sides are exactly the same. I use a crosscut sled with a guide for this so that opposing sides are exactly the same. A fine crosscut blade would also help


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

'old' thread, I know, but you do need to make sure putting the screw into the edge grain, not the end grain. Dunno how you have the holes oriented since you don't have a photo of it. Coarse threads will help, probably.


----------



## g_mo (Jun 27, 2005)

Just to add to what's already been suggested. Make sure to hold it tightly with clamps before screwing. Too much torque is needed for the screws to pull everything tight.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Do not just use the mill cut ends, go ahead and cut a 1/4" off so its actually square.

Backer plates will also help.

John


----------

